

Oracle vs. Google Android, Java lawsuit settlement talks will go no-where  - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/oracle-vs-google-android-java-lawsuit-settlement-talks-will-go-no-where/9580

======
tobin
I'm sure I'll get "schooled" on this here, but I keep wondering why Google
didn't make a strong play for Sun Microsystems.

